# Barnyard mix - cockerel or pullet



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I know they are only a month old and it's too soon to tell but try? They are 
A barnyard mix so not sure on breeds. I think the roosters combs are already startin to spike at this point. 








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

The one in the front looks like a cockerel to me, but I am no expert.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

These seem like roosters to me- the combs are different styles but growing the same speed.

Please give feedback

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

View attachment 16597
View attachment 16598
View attachment 16599
View attachment 16600
View attachment 16601


These seem like roosters to me- the combs are different styles but growing the same speed.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

View attachment 16597
View attachment 16598
View attachment 16599
View attachment 16600
View attachment 16601


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry it posted that too many times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

They all look like cockerels to me but sometimes you get a strange pullet that reddens quickly.


----------

